#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  البحرية الأمريكية تعلن مقتل بحارين بإطلاق نار بالبحرين

## رويتر

أعلنت البحرية الأمريكية الاثنين مقتل بحارين وإصابة ثالث بجراح خطيرة في حادث إطلاق نار في مقرها في البحرين.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## اٍبن سيرين

*اذا قتل 2 منهم يزلزلون الدنيا*

*أما مقتل العشرات في فلسطين و العراق يوميا أمر عادي !!!*

*والله ان قدم المسلم خير من وجه الكافر*

*حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل*

----------

